# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  Death Billiards short anime film Review

## TheDanishGuy

This is a 25 minute short film produced by Madhouse, and a precusor to Death Parade.

A young man in a business suit and an old man meet at a lounge called Queen Decim.

Here, they are told to fight for their lives in a game picked at random. (Here's a hint: It's in the title!)

This is a very interesting short film, with lots of twists and turns along the way, with even a bit of an open ending.

The characters are also hilarious (OK, replace "hilarious" with "creepy and unsettling", but you get it) foils to each other.

*Final score*: 8/10



*Final thoughts*: I was a little amazed that you could fit so much characterization into less than a half hour.

It was also very good at the "Show, don't Tell" mantra that all good TV shows must adhere to.

If this is the standard Death Parade will adhere to, I'll definitely give it a watch and review it later down the line.

My only fear is that the routine will become tedious. Here's hoping they switch it up.

----------

